# ICS Icons or Themed Icons?



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of any icon packages that would meet the correct resolution of the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

use nova launcher and an adw icon pack from the market and they work fine


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

OR, use ADW Ex Launcher. Runs great, and plenty of icon packs to choose from









My Gnex home screen running ADW Ex:


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

How do you change the icons in Nova Launcher?


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Which ADW icon pack is that Roger? I love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BayHill Jacket (Aug 12, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> How do you change the icons in Nova Launcher?


Long press an icon on your home screen or dock. Then press edit and chose gallery or some type of file explorer. Navigate to your downloaded custom icons and chose your replacement and then profit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

BayHill Jacket said:


> Long press an icon on your home screen or dock. Then press edit and chose gallery or some type of file explorer. Navigate to your downloaded custom icons and chose your replacement and then profit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh thank you, so basically how it has always been changed? lol.


----------

